# Vaccinated Cruise Ship Passengers Test Positive For Covid



## win231 (Aug 13, 2021)

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/13/27-...tive-for-covid-on-a-carnival-cruise-ship.html


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 13, 2021)

Shocking! Who would have guessed this? George Carlin said half the people on Earth are stupid and half of those are more stupid than the other half. No truer words.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 13, 2021)

It is my understanding that those vaccinated can become sick but the symptoms will be much less severe...


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 13, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> It is my understanding that those vaccinated can become sick but the symptoms will be much less severe...



Yes, that's true.   But don't forget that people with mild symptoms (vaccinated or not) infect other people.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 13, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Yes, that's true.   But don't forget that people with mild symptoms (vaccinated or not) infect other people.


yeah it is all quite discouraging..I thought we were all getting free of covid and  I started to go maskless briefly, then went back to wearing one. I am in Florida, after all...many people here do not seem to want to either wear a mask or get vaccinated...and I don't understand that ...I think I will start a thread on this


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 13, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> It is my understanding that those vaccinated can become sick but the symptoms will be much less severe...


Yes and also some vaccinated have been hospitalized due to it being severe and some have died.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> It is my understanding that those vaccinated can become sick but the symptoms will be much less severe...


You would believe that.....IF you believe what they're telling you.  But they're selling a product, so of course that's what they'll tell you.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> You would believe that.....IF you believe what they're telling you.  But they're selling a product, so of course that's what they'll tell you.


and therein lies the problem..who is one to believe??  I have a science background so I do tend to lean on science.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 13, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes and also some vaccinated have been hospitalized due to it being severe and some have died.


See,  here is where things become confusing..I have heard some of the reports stating vaccinated people died were false reports and were retracted?? it surely makes it hard to know what to do...


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 13, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Yes, that's true.   But don't forget that people with mild symptoms (vaccinated or not) infect other people.


so true and making it all so much more complicated...


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 13, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> See,  here is where things become confusing..I have heard some of the reports stating vaccinated people died were false reports and were retracted?? it surely makes it hard to know what to do...



Are you talking about those who died from the vaccine or from Covid following vaccination?   There have been both, though not large numbers of either.  Do you have a link re the retracted info?


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 13, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> See,  here is where things become confusing..I have heard some of the reports stating vaccinated people died were false reports and were retracted?? it surely makes it hard to know what to do...


I haven't seen any retractions of these. 

79 fully vaccinated died.

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...id-cases-vaccinated-people-is-incredibly-low/

31 fully vaccinated have died

https://fox17-com.cdn.ampproject.or...ent-says-breakthrough-case-virus-coronavirus-

CDC says roughly 4,100 people have been hospitalized or died with Covid breakthrough infections after vaccinationOr died? Can't they tell the difference?

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s

Nearly 400 people have been hospitalized and 100 have now died in Massachusetts

https://www-nbcboston-com.cdn.amppr...-cases-in-massachusetts-what-we-know/2457920/


Health officials say 10 fully vaccinated Oregonians died of COVID-19 in July, correcting previously reported data​
https://www-oregonlive-com.cdn.ampp...july-correcting-previously-reported-data.htm

*159 Dead, 593 Hospitalized in Illinois Breakthrough COVID Cases*

https://www-nbcchicago-com.cdn.ampp...in-illinois-breakthrough-covid-cases/2560611/


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 14, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Are you talking about those who died from the vaccine or from Covid following vaccination?   There have been both, though not large numbers of either.  Do you have a link re the retracted info?


I frankly am having trouble knowing who to believe.    I do not have a link but was told this by someone who does a lot of research..I'll try to find one.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 14, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I frankly am having trouble knowing who to believe.    I do not have a link but was told this by someone who does a lot of research..I'll try to find one.


*The claim:* Death rate among COVID-19 vaccinated people is significantly higher compared with unvaccinated population
*New data this week* has found fully vaccinated adults 65 or older are 94% less likely to be hospitalized with COVID-19 than their same-aged peers – and 64% less likely if they have only received one dose of mRNA vaccine. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...im-deaths-fully-vaccinated-people/4856504001/


----------



## GAlady (Aug 14, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> See,  here is where things become confusing..I have heard some of the reports stating vaccinated people died were false reports and were retracted?? it surely makes it hard to know what to do...


Yes, people have died.  Last count was around 4,300.  My Daughter’s best friend’s Mother was on a respirator two days after taking second shot.  Then kidney’s failed, dialysis didn’t work and she went into septic shock.  She died two weeks later.  Hank Aaron ,baseball player, died two weeks after taking first shot.  I personally know of 6 other people that died after taking vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 14, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> *The claim:* Death rate among COVID-19 vaccinated people is significantly higher compared with unvaccinated population
> *New data this week* has found fully vaccinated adults 65 or older are 94% less likely to be hospitalized with COVID-19 than their same-aged peers – and 64% less likely if they have only received one dose of mRNA vaccine.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...im-deaths-fully-vaccinated-people/4856504001/


Yes that's a true statement thus far. But that does not negate the fact that the numbers of the vaccinated are rising having breakthrough cases that include hospitalizations of severe Covid and deaths.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 14, 2021)

GAlady said:


> Yes, people have died.  Last count was around 4,300.  My Daughter’s best friend’s Mother was on a respirator two days after taking second shot.  Then kidney’s failed, dialysis didn’t work and she went into septic shock.  She died two weeks later.  Hank Aaron ,baseball player, died two weeks after taking first shot.  I personally know of 6 other people that died after taking vaccine.


"My Daughter’s best friend’s Mother was on a respirator two days after taking second shot."

That's awful. 

Not from the vaccine but rather a breakthrough of Covid, my cousin and her husband both were vaccinated and both got Covid, she was very sick with it and he died Monday.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 14, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes that's a true statement thus far. But that does not negate the fact that the numbers of the vaccinated are rising having breakthrough cases that include hospitalizations of severe Covid and deaths.


You are right...again I am not sure who to trust as I thought and hoped we were almost 'home free' then along came Delta


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 14, 2021)

GAlady said:


> Yes, people have died.  Last count was around 4,300.  My Daughter’s best friend’s Mother was on a respirator two days after taking second shot.  Then kidney’s failed, dialysis didn’t work and she went into septic shock.  She died two weeks later.  Hank Aaron ,baseball player, died two weeks after taking first shot.  I personally know of 6 other people that died after taking vaccine.


Wow how sad..sad for you and for them and for all of us...I wonder where this will all end...


----------



## John cycling (Aug 14, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Not from the vaccine but rather a breakthrough of Covid, my cousin and her husband both were vaccinated and both got Covid, she was very sick with it and he died Monday.



That's like saying people killed instantly in car crashes died from vaccinations.
No vaccination proponents would say that, but feel it's okay to blame vaccination deaths on something else.
Putting the blame on vaccinations for everyone who dies from now on would make more sense, since we know they're the cause.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm finding it hard to go back to being careful -- before being vaccinated I made sure anyone who came to the house (i.e., for necessary repair work) was masked and I was masked.  But since being vaccinated I am being careless even tho I don't want to be.  I had a handyman here a couple days ago and although half the time we were outside (downspouts have blow away in a storm, etc) we also spent time inside with neither of us masked and I don't even know if he was vaccinated.  
So now I'm worried and regretting taking the risk.
And disappointingly the Delta variant has caused my Cruise Line stock to drop, I bought some in January (with the $600 stimulus check) and it had been doing well and grew 20-30 percent, but now the prices have dropped so much it is just a 4 percent increase.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2021)

I have to shake my head as a week ago I watched the media interview a bunch of women so excited to get on the cruise ship like everything was hunky dory.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2021)

GAlady said:


> Yes, people have died.  Last count was around 4,300.  My Daughter’s best friend’s Mother was on a respirator two days after taking second shot.  Then kidney’s failed, dialysis didn’t work and she went into septic shock.  She died two weeks later.  Hank Aaron ,baseball player, died two weeks after taking first shot.  I personally know of 6 other people that died after taking vaccine.


I also know people that died after graduating high school, getting married  and bought their first home. By the way Aaron was 86 years old and passed a from natural causes.


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> and therein lies the problem..who is one to believe??  I have a science background so I do tend to lean on science.


Life would be so much simpler if we could rely only on science & money wasn't in the picture.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I also know people that died after graduating high school, getting married  and bought their first home. By the way Aaron was 86 years old and passed a from natural causes.


Not to mention all the people who died after breathing!


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> Life would be so much simpler if we could rely only on science & money wasn't in the picture.


That is very true...especially considering that science has so much more to learn. I am just now learning some of what I was taught in science in college is not true..lol


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 15, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I have to shake my head as a week ago I watched the media interview a bunch of women so excited to get on the cruise ship like everything was hunky dory.


So many want to think the worst is over..heck so did!!  I stopped wearing a mask ...then  Delta came along and we went back to the "drawing board"


----------



## Jennina (Aug 15, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> See,  here is where things become confusing..I have heard some of the reports stating vaccinated people died were false reports and were retracted?? it surely makes it hard to know what to do...


Maybe someone should start a thread wherein people can share data and fact check them? . It should be a no fight zone. Objective is  for everyone to make an informed decision.  Should be a group effort  with some gatherkng data; others checkjng background of source,  etc.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 15, 2021)

Jennina said:


> Maybe someone should start a thread wherein people can share data and fact check them? . It should be a no fight zone. Objective is  for everyone to make an informed decision.  Should be a group effort  with some gatherkng data; others checkjng background of source,  etc.


"It should be a no fight zone"

Good luck with that.

Some people will refuse to believe a news article simply due to not liking that particular news outlet, never mind that the article's content has information that is backed up by reliable sources even CDC. Which personally I have lost faith in as being a reliable source.

Some will discard information if it has the audacity to contain a political person's name in it due to it not being their party.

If 2-3 people post information with "experts" facts and 2-3 other people post opposing information with "experts" facts.

Each sides "experts" being "reliable" ???

With so many sources of data being different, numbers, graphs being opposing it's almost impossible to gather "facts"


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "It should be a no fight zone"
> 
> Good luck with that.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "It should be a no fight zone"
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Soooooooo  very true Becky!!


----------



## Jennina (Aug 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "It should be a no fight zone"
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


_ wish what you said wasn't true but it's oh so true. Oh well. Doesn't hurt to dream. Dreaming is free. _


----------



## Jennina (Aug 15, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> and therein lies the problem..who is one to believe??  I have a science background so I do tend to lean on science.


I'd err on the side of science any day of the week.


----------



## Jennina (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you. Good choice of news source. I just checked USA TOday's bias rating and it's centrist. 

https://guides.lib.umich.edu/c.php?g=637508&p=4462444



Serenity4321 said:


> *The claim:* Death rate among COVID-19 vaccinated people is significantly higher compared with unvaccinated population
> *New data this week* has found fully vaccinated adults 65 or older are 94% less likely to be hospitalized with COVID-19 than their same-aged peers – and 64% less likely if they have only received one dose of mRNA vaccine.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...im-deaths-fully-vaccinated-people/4856504001/


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> and therein lies the problem..who is one to believe??  I have a science background so I do tend to lean on science.


Me, too, and for medical advice I rely on my physician, not on some theorist on social media.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 19, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I have to shake my head as a week ago I watched the media interview a bunch of women so excited to get on the cruise ship like everything was hunky dory.


I know someone who is a cruise "nut" and is really angry about all the restrictions on cruises.  I think he's crazy.  I mean -- first  you fly into Florida (to get on the ship) which is one of the worst covid hotspots in the country now) and then you get on this boat for a week or two in a fairly confined space with a few thousand other people --- what could possibly go wrong?


----------

